# Bluetooth receivers for audio/hi-fi?



## Brian G Turner (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm looking to set up some kind of wireless compatibility with my non-wireless AV receiver, so that either myself or my wife can play music directly from our phones through it.

Looking around, it appears that we should be able to do this with a reasonably inexpensive bluetooth receiver for audio. So far I've been looking at two specific options:

Aves Mercury - £15
Logitech bluetooth adapter - £20

However, as I've not had to deal with this before I'm feeling a little out of my depth. I've noticed cheaper systems out there, but am wary of anything with too many negative reviews on Amazon.

Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 8, 2015)

Loads of really good ones on ebay under £9 inc postage. I've tried 3. I can put links?
There has been nothing special about Logitech for nearly 20 years ...


----------

